# TimberWolf Organics



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I stopped feeding the Merricks dry. Miss Celie really did not enjoy it at all...I gave it to her for several months. The last bag she just seemed to eat in order to survive. I started feeding TimberWolf Organics (the herbal chicken) and she absolutely loves it. Does anyone else feed this food or have any comments about it? With all of the bad things happening with the dog foods, I just want to check.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I stopped feeding the Merricks dry. Miss Celie really did not enjoy it at all...I gave it to her for several months. The last bag she just seemed to eat in order to survive. I started feeding TimberWolf Organics (the herbal chicken) and she absolutely loves it. Does anyone else feed this food or have any comments about it? With all of the bad things happening with the dog foods, I just want to check.[/B]


I picked up some food for Ollie today at a store that only sells premium dog foods and I saw the Timberwolf brand--had never seen it before. I didn't look closely, but it has to be a good, premium food for this store to sell it....do you have a link by any chance? I'll do a search later....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401089
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pam here is a link to their site, I am going to check it out myself, Scooby eats Castor & Pollux canned Organic and Holistic and he seems to be doing great on that









http://timberwolforganics.com/


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

All of mine love it. I rotate the flavors, but ocean blue(fish) is their favorite. I get it at the holistic vets office


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just bought some for the kids......they seem to like it.....but their isn't anything Organic in it.....LOL I will try the ocean blend next....they actually eat it as a snack for some reason they won't eat more than 10 piece in one sitting!! They seem to really like the Natures Variety Lamb and the Rabbit canned.


----------



## kathyguest (Aug 3, 2007)

I just bought the Timberwolf Bison and Elk and they sent free samples of all the other flavors. Since it is probiotic it is supposed to be really good for them. I have heard that if you mix it up with pumpkin (helps them potty) and whatever else they like - it's suppose to work wonders. I wish mine would eat it - she is sniffing it, but not eating it yet. I ordered mine online and it was here in just a few days. I like the fact that you can get small bags - I bought the 4 lb bags. 




> I stopped feeding the Merricks dry. Miss Celie really did not enjoy it at all...I gave it to her for several months. The last bag she just seemed to eat in order to survive. I started feeding TimberWolf Organics (the herbal chicken) and she absolutely loves it. Does anyone else feed this food or have any comments about it? With all of the bad things happening with the dog foods, I just want to check.[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Just make sure you don't give them the Serengeti sample one that's for cats....LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My two little Divas have been on the Ocean Blue now for over a week and they still love it. :chili: Keeping my fingers crossed that they continue to eat it.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I just bought some for the kids......they seem to like it.....but their isn't anything Organic in it.....LOL I will try the ocean blend next....they actually eat it as a snack for some reason they won't eat more than 10 piece in one sitting!! They seem to really like the Natures Variety Lamb and the Rabbit canned.[/B]


I always thought that food was organic because of the name. Thanks for pointing out that it is not organic.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just order two small bags to try. My fur butts can be picky when it comes to kibble. Hopefully they will love it. Can't wait to try. I ordered the ocean blue and bison. I hope they send me samples of the other ones. I asked.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I just order two small bags to try. My fur butts can be picky when it comes to kibble. Hopefully they will love it. Can't wait to try. I ordered the ocean blue and bison. I hope they send me samples of the other ones. I asked.[/B]



Did you put in free sample code? They sent me 2 sets of 6 or 8 I think.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I tried to place an order and it said that I have not reached the minimum order amount. Do I need to order 2 samples? :smilie_tischkante: I am on their site now.

I just canceled my order because I had to order two sample packs for $12.00 and I don't even know if he will like any of it. Maybe they have changed their policy.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I tried to place an order and it said that I have not reached the minimum order amount. Do I need to order 2 samples? :smilie_tischkante: I am on their site now.
> 
> I just canceled my order because I had to order two sample packs for $12.00 and I don't even know if he will like any of it. Maybe they have changed their policy.[/B]


You need to place an order than select the sample packet then the discount code - FREESAMPLE


----------

